# Moving my Family to Spain



## gr1990 (Apr 27, 2015)

ME and my Husband are looking to move to the Marbella area next year .I am unsure of what to expect any advice would be great including for the children nursery's etc?


----------



## Benj23 (Oct 10, 2013)

Have you been here before? If not you should be looking at coming down to do some research so you know exactly what to expect! 

Any idea where about in Marbella you want to be? It's a big place!


----------



## gr1990 (Apr 27, 2015)

the Marbella hills area . I wanted to know what health care people have? that is a concern for me .I have been a few times and love the place my husbands needs to go for work any advice on moving a family would be great !


----------



## Benj23 (Oct 10, 2013)

Ok, I have private health through my work and I don't have any children unfortunately but hopefully someone else will be able to answer your questions!  

You can always search the forum in the search bar for "health care" Or make another post more directed towards that.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

gr1990 said:


> the Marbella hills area . I wanted to know what health care people have? that is a concern for me .I have been a few times and love the place my husbands needs to go for work any advice on moving a family would be great !


OK, I'm sorry but it's time to be brutal.

You will both need private healthcare. You will also need a chunk of money in a Spanish bank (in excess of 6000€ per person) just to register as residents.

You will also need to show an income of 600€ per person per month but this will be hard if you are looking for employment.

Employment in Spain is in excess of 23% (50% for the under 30's) and even more in the South of Spain - it's tough and your husband will need to be fluent in Spanish to even stand a chance.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> OK, I'm sorry but it's time to be brutal.
> 
> You will both need private healthcare. You will also need a chunk of money in a Spanish bank (in excess of 6000€ per person) just to register as residents.
> 
> ...


Perhaps she means her husband is being sent for work...

If your husband will be working here your healthcare will be covered through him. You can read about this and many other things here
https://www.gov.uk/living-in-spain

Also, here on the forum you can find a lot of info in the sticky on the Spain page called FAQs


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> *Perhaps she means her husband is being sent for work...*
> 
> If you're husband will be working here your healcare will be covered through him. You can read about this and many other things here
> https://www.gov.uk/living-in-spain
> ...


that's how I read it ......


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

My apologies if I have misunderstood the situation.

If your husband is being posted here then hopefully he has a contract off employment for Spain, in which case you should be covered for health care and will have sufficient income to meet the requirements.


----------



## gr1990 (Apr 27, 2015)

My husband is coming with work . we already have work . 

I was thinking of getting healthcare especially with children . I think you were harsh!

Does anyone recommend any nurseries ?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

gr1990 said:


> My husband is coming with work . we already have work .
> 
> I was thinking of getting healthcare especially with children . I think you were harsh!
> 
> Does anyone recommend any nurseries ?


since your husband is coming for work - presumably with a proper contract, all of you as his wife & children will also be entitled to state healthcare as his dependents


do check the contract situation though - lots of people come over only to find that the 'job' isn't contracted nor quite 'legal' tax etc wise, & end up in trouble financially & otherwise 

maybe someone local will know about nurseries


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Social security works very well here despite cuts. However there are the usual waiting lists for specialists etc. I went to the doctor today, was told that I'd probably need physio and that if I could it would be better to find one myself as the waiting list was very long. On the other hand I got an appointment for an xray for the next day and was offered an appointment with the doctor to look at the xrays (by internet, very modern) for the following which I thought was good service.
If you want private healthcare there's a lot of info on here already (anyone know of a good thread?) but I think the general idea is that it's cheaper to contract it once you are here???


----------

